# Nutro Confusion!



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok I have decided to switch Buzz to a New food and I would lke to find a higher end food that is not way too pricey and readily available ( Pet stores and Such) I was looking at Nutro as I know alot of people herre use it but they have 3 different Brands and I was wanting some opinions on these. Nutro Max, Nutro Natural Choice and Nutro Ultra. Is Ultra far Superior? Any comment would be great I checked their website but value everyones opinion here alot.
Thanks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello! I've used Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed for 3 years and am very pleased with it. The Nutro Max is slightly less....whats a good word...'good' than Natural Choice and the Ultra is more 'high-end' and newer. I do use the Ultra biscuits and canned food occasionally....great ingredients. It's not been too pricey, but I saw a post about them upping their prices recently. Haven't seen it here yet.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I like Canidae all stage of life(lamb&rice),Innova evo and kirkland(lamb&rice)from Costco.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Authority Harvest Baked?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I along with moverking use Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed. It's a great food IMO, and Carson loves it! I don't know how much help this was but....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I use Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy  I find the Ultra to be the best.

Don't get Nutro Max, its no better than Purina's crap.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I use Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy  I find the Ultra to be the best.
> 
> Don't get Nutro Max, its no better than Purina's crap.


I kind of suspected it might be crappy thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not a problem  Just read the labels, anything with corn ANYTHING or by-products you need to stay away from!


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

My husband asked the other day what was wrong with By Products and I told him they will use anything like feathers, Nails, Etc and also they are usually not very sanitary parts. He then made an awful joke about Hot Dogs and Bologna we eat and needless to say I will not be eating either one of those for awhile. 


Also is corn bad because they use it as filler or is it just bad overall. I guess what I am asking is if it is way down on the list would it be OK?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure, but I think its a filler that takes away from any real nutrition.

Lets say Purina Puppy Chow, it has corn and by products, so imagine giving your dog McDonald's everyday.... pretty much the same thing.

Also, sciencediet puts sawdust in their food as a filler.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I used Nutro Natural choice large breed puppy and have just today started to swith to large breed adult. So Yes we are hapy with it. This is after switching from Eukanuba large breed puppy. I've heard that it is supposed to go up, but I was at 3 pet stores today and none of them had gone up on the price. But I have read that all dog food will most likely be going up a little bit.

I laso use their canned and have used the Ultra canned also. I have considered using the Ultra kibble but for puppy food it was hard to find the large breed puppy.

I also considered the Authority harvest baked it looks to be a decent food but I didn't like that I could only get it at the one store. Nutro is available at lots of stores. Be sure to sign up for their frequent buyers club if you decide to go with Nutro.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice. A while back I switched to the Nutro Ultra for a about a month, but I saw some dryness happening in Robbie's coat, so I switched back to the Lamb & Rice. I think the chicken base for the meat protein in the Ultra didn't work as well for Robbie. In just a month Robbie's coat returned the shiny healthy sheen it had before I switched.

I think the Ultra is a good food, the Lamb is just better for Robbie's coat, and dogs are individuals so the Ultra may be just fine for your pup.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice. A while back I switched to the Nutro Ultra for a about a month...


Same here with Sidney except that after switching to the Ultra (which I love the ingredients list) for a couple of months Sidney developed an ear infection and through a food trial we determined Sidney was actually allergic to fish protein and so we switched back to Natural Choice Lamb & Rice LB Adult. I believe both are good premium kibbles though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's on Ultra, his coat seems to be pretty shiny... never having a dog before though I wouldn't really know the difference...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker's on Ultra, his coat seems to be pretty shiny... never having a dog before though I wouldn't really know the difference...


me either! i go by what everyone else says. I figure when I have breeders, groomers, and vets commenting on how good she looks. She must look OK.

We were at the groomers today for Golden Retriever day and I got to compare her to 6 others. Let me tell ya Tinkerbell looks real good!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has a shimmer to his coat...so it must be okay for him lol

I've never seen the Lamb and Rice here anyway...


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I am glad I read this. I have been feeding Hailie Nutro Max (Large Breed Adult) but I will be switching to Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice from next time. I didn't know Nutro Max was inferior than the others.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Ginny said:


> My husband asked the other day what was wrong with By Products and I told him they will use anything like feathers, Nails, Etc and also they are usually not very sanitary parts. He then made an awful joke about Hot Dogs and Bologna we eat and needless to say I will not be eating either one of those for awhile.
> 
> 
> Also is corn bad because they use it as filler or is it just bad overall. I guess what I am asking is if it is way down on the list would it be OK?



If you go to the web site DOGFOODPROJECT.com you will find all kinds of good info on foods how to pick a food etc. and it adresses corn and fillers and chemicals put in dog foods.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

HailieAndMe said:


> I am glad I read this. I have been feeding Hailie Nutro Max (Large Breed Adult) but I will be switching to Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice from next time. I didn't know Nutro Max was inferior than the others.


I did the same thing at first. I figured all Nutro was the same, then I brought it home (they didnt have the Ultra thats why I bought the Max) and looked at the ingredients and thought "oh...yuck!" 

It was only a small bag, so I went to another store and bought Ultra instead.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I found this site very helpful as well. Personally I switched from Nutro Lamb & Rice to the WellnessSuperMx Lamb but of course each dog is different. My dog was having some minor problems on the Nutro, scratching and such, and it has gone away after about 2 months on the Wellness and they are about the same price at my local feed store.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## sundanz (Dec 12, 2006)

I feed Nutro Ultra Adult to Buddy and he is doing very well on it. The scratching has stopped! But I also feed yogurt and 1 tablespoon of flaxseed oil to him, all of that combined produced a great coat!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We have fed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice since Brooks was a puppy. Obviously, there are other factors which contribute to a dog's health (like genetic predisposition), but he has never had an ear infection. He had juvenile pyoderma when we got him, but once that was cleared up we had no re-occurrence and has no skin problems. 
He likes the Nutro (Ultra is actually his favorite, but I like the Natural Choice ingredients better) and he prefers the large breed formula to the regular adult formula.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Ginny said:


> Does anyone know anything about Authority Harvest Baked?


Authority Harvest Baked looks pretty good, not in super premium catagory but much better than most stuff fed today.
PetSmart - Authority® Harvest Baked(TM) Chicken Adult Dog Food 
ingredients list;







*Authority® Harvest Baked(TM) Chicken Adult Dog Food 5 lbs.*







*Top Ten*
*Ingredients*














Chicken
Whole Ground Wheat
Whole Ground Barley
Chicken Meal
Canola Oil
Carrots
Salmon Meal
Dried Egg Product
Spinach
Tomatoes
It could use more meat, but no corn, which is a cheap filler
quote:Dog Food ~ Decoding Fact from Fiction by Laura Presley
Poor quality pet foods contain fillers, like corn. It makes your dog feel full but is highly indigestible. 

I bought a bag a while back for the puppy and the bag said :
no white rice or corn, no by-products, no artificial colors, no artificial flavors, no rendered fat, no artificial preservatives
All that is great!! It has chicken,but 75-80% is water which means it might be futher down the ingredients list if water were removed..The chicken meal; has more meat, water is removed. The grains are not bad grains (as I recall) and they are whole which is good. All in all it looks good, but I'm not an expert. I still reading and looking into the nutrition stuff.It is reasonabably priced also.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

Nellie and Sophie have never had anything but Nutro Natural Choice LB adult food. Their coats look great and they like the food. At the store where I buy it they keep a record and after I buy so many bags (I can't remember how many) I get a free bag. I recently just got my free bag. Everything helps!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Updated thoughts?*

Just bumping up an old thread on Nutro products. Just wondered if anyone is feeding Nutro Max to their golden after all the bad press a few months back. The current product info doesn't look bad to me. Company has been around since the 1920's so you would think they know what they are doing by now. I'm currently trying the senior chicken and rice formula. So far she's loving it. Any thoughts?

http://www.nutroproducts.com/mxdry-senior.shtml


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughters both feed their goldens Nutro Max Chicken and they are healthy with nice coats. I fed my boys Nutro Natural Choice lamb and rice for 9 years till a couple months ago when I switched to Nature's Variety Prairie after reading dog food analysis sites and comparing ingredients. They have been itchy and if it doesn't go away after it freezes I may switch them back to Nutro. They were fine on it, I just think NV is higher quality.


----------

